# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Tree frogs and geckos?

## fruitloop

Can you have these guys together? I would love to have a set up with a couple of tree frogs (maybe a red eyed tree frog and a green tree frog) with maybe a gecko of some sort (would love a day gecko). Can this be done? I wouldn't be doing it any time soon but it's just a thought I had  :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

The short answer is No.   The long answer is Noooooo please don't do it.   :Big Grin:  Please see the many threads on mixing species not only on Frog Forum but all other forums that relate to frogs as well.

----------


## fruitloop

Ok  :Smile:  I have a friend who just bought a red eyed tree frog and a green tree frog and put them in the tank together (is this ok?) and I saw on a facebook post that she was talking about adding a crested gecko but I'm not 100% sure if she was talking about adding it to the frogs. I just wanted to ask to see if it was advisable because I'd love the 3 that I mentioned  :Big Grin:  Thanks for info  :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

There are many reasons not to mix different types of animals but im just going to cover the basics here on the animals you mentioned. 
Through evolution each animal builds up a tolerance to certain bacterias, diseases, parasites, natural toxins, etc that they are able to live with.  When a species from another part of the planet is introduced to their enclosure they are cross contaminating each other and in simple words slowly "poisoning" each other. The red eyes (agalychnis callidryas) are from South America. The green tree frogs (hyla cinerea) are from North America. The crested geckos (rhacodactylus citiatus) are native to Southern Grand Terre, New Caledonia off of Australia.  Its like the movie War of the Worlds....the aliens couldn't survive in a world full of our germs.  Then you mentioned the day gecko.  Besides the fact that they'll be up running around in the daytime while the tree frogs are trying to sleep which would be sheer torture to the frogs...most of the day geckos require daytime temps of 81-90 which is much too warm for the tree frogs.  It is best for each of these guys to have their own enclosures.

----------


## bshmerlie

That's why some members have frog rooms full of tanks.  :Big Grin:  I don't have a frog room yet but I now have a frog closet. :Smile:

----------


## fruitloop

Thanks for the info  :Smile:  I promise I won't mix them. I won't be getting anymore for a bit anyway but appreciate the info  :Smile:

----------


## Socrates

But I would like to point out one can set up vivariums of many species.  It just requires a very large enclosure, match the environment of the animals, and consist of species from the same ecosystem.  Plus one needs extensive knowledge on the behavior, breeding, and diet of the various animals.  It is possible, but one just needs enough cash and knowledge haha.  One of these days I would love to set up a 55-100 gallon vivarium consisting of frogs, fish, and what have you.  But if you want to get a day gecko go with a giant day gecko - they are the hardiest of the genus.  Also very beautiful and diurnal which is always a plus.

----------

